# Sydney Water website updated - it's pretty decent now



## donald_trub (26/5/19)

Hi folks,

https://www.sydneywater.com.au/SW/w.../safe-drinking-water/water-analysis/index.htm

I'm not sure when this happened, but the Sydney Water website is actually half decent now. In the past I could only seem to ever find an old report and the quarterlys were missing the info I needed. Or maybe I was just bad at navigating the website? You also needed to know your water supply, which was also a challenge to work out.

Now you click on Homebrewing, type in your address and it gives you the essentials you need, while also linking you to the CURRENT quarterly report.

Sorry if this is old news, but it's news to me, and so may help someone else out. The new design is a massive improvement.


----------



## Rod (26/5/19)

donald_trub said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> https://www.sydneywater.com.au/SW/w.../safe-drinking-water/water-analysis/index.htm
> 
> ...




Now the desalination plant has been turned on , we think , will it change the water analysis numbers , if you know 

what I am trying to say , and what effect will this have


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (26/5/19)

Rod said:


> Now the desalination plant has been turned on , we think , will it change the water analysis numbers , if you know
> 
> what I am trying to say , and what effect will this have


yes it has been turned on , and yes it is effecting the water profile. The problem is though it varies all the time depending on how much dam water is added to the desal water. The desal water is a constant and will be ramped up over the next few months. So depending on how much water is being used that's how much dam water is added.


----------



## donald_trub (27/5/19)

I've noticed the water supply gets chlorine bombed more regularly now. Or am I just noticing it more after reading half the Water book?


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/5/19)

that is excellent.


----------



## peteru (5/6/19)

Problem with the new site/reports is that there seem to be contradicting or at least inconsistent numbers. Especially when compared with the PDFs. Is it really so variable that a variable can change two orders of magnitude in the space of a couple of weeks? If so, I'd want real-time water reports so that I know what I'm getting on the brew day.


----------

